# How long for a PR Visa applying under the skilled worker route??



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Hi we have just returned from a reccie in Kelowna, B.C and loved the place. We are now trying to get our heads around which is the best route to go down. My husband is a plumbing and heating engineer and his job role falls under the skilled worker lists. We know he has to change his U.K qualifications over to the Canadian Red seal exams and have been told we can do that here in the U.K??? (i am going to google it in a min to hav a look as we are not 100%!) So we are not sure as to just get on with PR Visa first and then begin with the Red seal. Or do we need the Red seal ticket to be able to apply for PR Visas??? or does he get the Red seal, apply for a job and then a pply for a temp visa and apply for PR Visa when we are in Canada?? Also what if you are 5months in to applying for PR Visa and my husband got a job offer can they speed up your PR Visa or could they change it to a temp. visa untill the PR Visa came through????????????? Argh !!!

Sorry for all the questions just rather confused .
Thanks


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

I'll pass on the limited amount I know. When I checked with the agency who handles Red Seal in Victoria (not sure if they are for all of BC or just Vancouer Island) they told me that I had to be resident in Canada to apply for certification. 

So I think you'd apply for the PR first. You don't need Red Seal for your visa app. unless it somehow gives you needed points.

As far as getting a job I think you'll find that employers will require PR status unless they have the paperwork (I forget the official name of this) showing that they can't find qualified employees within Cananda and so can get you a temporary work permit. 

Be careful if you have to deal with the Victoria Red Seal people, I heard from a local that the Victoria office is notorious for being bureaucratic and capricious sometimes not giving certification even if the applicant is qualified and forcing the applicant to go back to school to get certified. 

hope this helps, good luck


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Snodge said:


> I'll pass on the limited amount I know. When I checked with the agency who handles Red Seal in Victoria (not sure if they are for all of BC or just Vancouer Island) they told me that I had to be resident in Canada to apply for certification.
> 
> So I think you'd apply for the PR first. You don't need Red Seal for your visa app. unless it somehow gives you needed points.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Well we figured to just get on with the Visa application have just downloaded the forms. Then we will get on to the Red Seal people - yes hopefully its a different contact for Kelowna area?? We will contact them and find out. God such a lot to think about hope it will all be worth it ??
Thanks
Maria


----------



## Snodge (Apr 17, 2009)

m field said:


> ...hope it will all be worth it ??


That one is easy to answer! A huge YES! 

We're finally going to Land next weekend after applying in Dec. '07 (don't worry it won't take you so long,with the expedited system it'll be less than one year) and I can't wait. Every time I've visited in the last two years I've been impatient to move but also incredibly thankful that I have the opportunity to actually move to such a beautiful place. 

My advice would be to submit your app. as soon as possible as there's rumors the list of 38 is going to change. If we had delayed only three months from when we applied, my wife's profession (teacher) wouldn't have qualified us. There was a slim chance I could have qualified with a pre-arraigned job, but who knows? 

If you're serious, get on it now!


Good luck and best wishes

Roger


----------



## m field (Jan 27, 2010)

Snodge said:


> That one is easy to answer! A huge YES!
> 
> We're finally going to Land next weekend after applying in Dec. '07 (don't worry it won't take you so long,with the expedited system it'll be less than one year) and I can't wait. Every time I've visited in the last two years I've been impatient to move but also incredibly thankful that I have the opportunity to actually move to such a beautiful place.
> 
> ...


I know we have to give it shot we will only have regrets if we don't. Your not on this planet for very long are you !! I've downloaded the forms and am going to start filling them out tonight. Thanks for that good luck to you too.
Maria


----------

